# Frogspawn stung gorgonian!



## SaltyDog (Nov 11, 2009)

I think my frogspawn stung my new orange tree gorgonian. I noticed that one of the tree's "branches" was in the frogspawn and when I pulled it out it was all white! What do I do?? Is the whole thing going to die now or is there anything I can do to save him at this point? I really don't want to lose him, he's so cool.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He'll be scarred up for awhile, but should otherwise be fine. I trust by now that you've moved it away from the frogspawn.


----------



## SaltyDog (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes I did move him. This morning his polyps opened so I fed him some phyto which he readily accepted. I think we might be on the up swing now but I'm still keeping my eye on him. Thank you!


----------

